# Native On Appearance



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

:whatgoat: How do I contact someone to look at my Dairy Goats so I can possibly register them. IDK their pedigree but have an Alpine, LaMancha and a LaMancha/Saneen.

Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Well you will need... registration papers ...or something by the breeder... to start....or you can breed them to a FB registered boer buck and make their babies 50% registered..... 

Do they have any tattoo's in the ears?


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I think that you just would need to find someone in your area that is a member in good standing with ADGA that would be willing to say they meet breed standard. Then you could register them as native on appearance. Of course they do have to make breed standard for that. Hope this helps!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh Poo...I misunderstood the question...sorry.... my Bad.. :doh: 

I don't know that one....


----------



## ()relics (Dec 25, 2010)

NOA, native on appearance, With the ADGA is similar to the program the USBGA/IBGA used to have, it ended December 2010 , I think. Essentially you fill out a form to "register" your goat. Take a few pictures from different angles then mail it in and they send you a registration certificate back. This is based on usbga/ibga rules, the ADGA may be slightly different but a similar principle. I would guess, again similar to the usbga/ibga, the form would be available on-line. You may want to check the rules and other specifics, again I'm sure there must be something on their website, to make sure you have everything filled in properly on the forms. Although your goat Is registered it is still only registered as Native On Appearance. Might want to check if the fees and such are worth the paperwork you actually get for your goat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks ()relics...at least now... I know.. what it is .... :hi5:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I was going to do the same thing with one of my alpines, but it just isn't worth it. The babies will still be only 50% anyway. Wether you register the babies as having a NOA mom, or unregistered mom, it's the same outcome.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Dreamchaser- the value of the kids if bred to a ADGA reg. buck will triple compared to not registering her NOA.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, but they will still only be 50%. If you keep breeding up, eventually you will have a 100% American either way. This is what I have been told by other breeders.


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Anyone near central Ohio that can approve them for me?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I did an noa Nubian - and I like it for identification purposes. They will put the word "the" in front of your herd name to signify noa. No pics needed - just a letter. And the person certifying does not have to physically see them - it can be through pics


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Great. How do I find someone to send pics too?


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Email me some pictures and I'll see what I think. My email is [email protected]


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. I'll get you some tomorow.


----------



## deineria (Nov 4, 2009)

> Yes, but they will still only be 50%. If you keep breeding up, eventually you will have a 100% American either way. This is what I have been told by other breeders.


You will find, though, that kids with a "recorded" NOA dam and out of a purebred buck will have kids that do sell for double, and then their kids offspring with sell for more still . . .
totally worth going, esp. in the long run


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

deineria said:


> > Yes, but they will still only be 50%. If you keep breeding up, eventually you will have a 100% American either way. This is what I have been told by other breeders.
> 
> 
> You will find, though, that kids with a "recorded" NOA dam and out of a purebred buck will have kids that do sell for double, and then their kids offspring with sell for more still . . .
> totally worth going, esp. in the long run


Hmm. I might have to do that then. If that's true, then I will be very upset that I let those breeders talk me out of it! How much does that cost, do you know?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

No wonder the lady at the swap talked me out of the purebred alpine's that were there!! Hmmm and she said she just wanted them to eat the foilage around the yard! Now i'm kicking myself in the rear end! Is $100 for a pure bred not registered doe a bad price to pay?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

iddybit acres said:


> Is $100 for a pure bred not registered doe a bad price to pay?


Nope. Not at all. That is about the going rate. $75-$150 is what I have seen. Sometimes you will luck out and get one for $25-$50, depending on the circumstances.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

There's a lady i bought my wether's from 2 year's ago and she just e-mailed me she has 4 yearling doe's for $100 each that includes delivery, she's 2 hour's away! UTD on everything ..... hmmm do i don't i do i don't i ............ Will hubby notice when he get's home n will i be sleeping in the barn with the goat's onder: onder:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Does she have photos you can post?


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

I cant get any picture's to upload on this site at all i have been trying since i joined!!!! Say's file to large


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

can you get on photobucket? you can post from there, and they will automatically resize them for you.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

on the NOA parents or not discussion

If you dont NOA the doe then the kids will have to still be NOAed so you are back to square one. If you NOA the doe then the kids are recorded grades or experemental (if out of a registered sire) which is at least a step up so NOA your does now so they can produce offspring that are registrable when.

iddybit I did email you back about the size requirements of the board for pictures


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Sorry. We had a Spring Day Sat then SLEET on Sun. I will get the pics ASAP


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Tracyqh, whenever you get to it is fine. No rush. I know how hard it can be to get goat pictures!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks. I will try and get them tomorrow. I'm anxious to get the ball rolling on the NOA thing!


----------



## tracyqh (Aug 9, 2010)

Here are the girls. Coco is 100% LaMancha and alittle small. Her and Nilla will be a year in March. Nilla is LaMancha/Sannen and will be a year in March. Chocolate is all Alpine and is 4 years old. Both Chocolate and Nilla are bred to a pure, registered Sannen buck and due in April. If these ladies could be NOA'd, that would be GREAT! Thanks


----------



## alex43567 (Feb 27, 2011)

If you breed to a registered buck, the kids will automatically be able to be registered as 50% of whatever breed he is, regardless of whether the doe is unregistered or registered NOA. The only difference is that if you have the does papered NOA, you can show them in ADGA shows in the recorded grade class, and I think you can then enroll them in the different performance programs(linear appraisal, DHIR, one day milk tests).
I am not sure whether or not the ADGA member who signs off on them meeting breed standards has to physically see them versus just seeing pictures. I would call and ask about that. The ADGA staff are very friendly and helpful, believe the number is 828-286-3801.


----------

